# Gerber Toddlers dehydrated fruit



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Cassidy Loves the texture of dehydrated foods - he gobbles down the Stella & Chewy's and enjoys the chicken pure paws treats but I wanted to give him some fruits --

I read an older post awhile back about the Gerber Toddlers dehydrated fruits so yesterday while food shopping I bought him the apple and he loves them. Lexi wouldn't eat it. (Funny because Cassidy is the picky eater and Lexi will usually eat anything).

I also bought the chicken sticks - I have not tried that yet.

I thought I would post this for the newbies looking for healthy treats for their fluffs...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not a newbie, and I've operated a childcare for many years and I NEVER even thought of of the fruit! Thanks!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm not a newbie, and I've operated a childcare for many years and I NEVER even thought of of the fruit! Thanks!!


 Your welcome - I love that it is all natural and a good snack - I found the past on here awhile back when searching for treats for Lexi


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I give Lisi dehydrated bananas because the other ones don't keep well in Greece. Kitzel won't touch them! She also loves fresh strawberries, but she doesn't get many as they are probably sprayed.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought chicken sticks for my grandson last weekend and he didn't like them, so I gave them to fluffs a treats. They loved them!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I use the chicken sticks because the breeder told me she gave them as a treat. I do worry about the sodium in them so use them only for very special treats. Not sure what the acceptable daily sodium levels are suppose to be for dogs. Guess I should look it up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the fat content on the Gerber chicken sticks is?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I am going to see if Bella liked them!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Abby typos!! Sorry ladies! I can speak and write proper English but I am often running on the treadmill while I am on the forum!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I am going to see if Bella liked them!


 Easter Basket will be coming soon - maybe the Easter bunny will bring some for Bella


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Can someone tell me what the fat content on the Gerber chicken sticks is?


 I have a jar right here:

Per an entire jar which is 7 sticks:
110 cal
7g total fat
1 g sat fat
0g trans fat
1.5 polyunsat fat
2.5 monounsat fat
300mg sodium
1g sugar
2g carbs
9g protein

Since that is for 7 sticks I do not believe we would feed 7 of them so it is not bad


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> Abby typos!! Sorry ladies! I can speak and write proper English but I am often running on the treadmill while I am on the forum!


You crack me up, Hope!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace isn't fond of the sticks anymore. But does like the pureed turkey.

Gus and Grace's new favorite are the fruit and veg pouches they make. Had banana, beet, blueberry yesterday and they loved it!

Will definitely try the dehydrated fruit


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> Grace isn't fond of the sticks anymore. But does like the pureed turkey.
> 
> Gus and Grace's new favorite are the fruit and veg pouches they make. Had banana, beet, blueberry yesterday and they loved it!
> 
> Will definitely try the dehydrated fruit


Be careful of this because of the beet---SOME believe beet in food can contribute to eye stains in maltese.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lately I've been using the Organic Banana Mango Yogurt Happy Melts for my pups and they love them! I like that they are organic, and have probiotics in them. I use them as rewards while training, and also after I give Cozette her medication for her tummy (omeprazole) that is kind of bitter. Happy Baby has quite a few dried or puffed foods that look like they'd be healthy treats.

Cozette is also on a special diet of ZD by Hills, and because she has gotten constipated on this, I also give her the Happy Baby squeeze fruit (pear and squash). It works perfectly, and again, I love that it's all organic.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

socalyte said:


> Lately I've been using the Organic Banana Mango Yogurt Happy Melts for my pups and they love them! I like that they are organic, and have probiotics in them. I use them as rewards while training, and also after I give Cozette her medication for her tummy (omeprazole) that is kind of bitter. Happy Baby has quite a few dried or puffed foods that look like they'd be healthy treats.
> 
> Cozette is also on a special diet of ZD by Hills, and because she has gotten constipated on this, I also give her the Happy Baby squeeze fruit (pear and squash). It works perfectly, and again, I love that it's all organic.


I will have to try those! Dais will only eat fresh fruit or veggies as a treat which makes transporting really difficult as I can't just throw a handful of strawberries in my pocket when we go to the beach!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My girls love the Chicken Sticks and the Turkey Sticks. I haven't used the dehydrated fruits as they eat regular fruits.

Glad that you're spoiling little Cassidy.


----------

